# New Tag



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

A little different than what I have been doing lately. I am fairly happy with it. May be a bit over contrasted. Tell me whatcha think.

V1











V2


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I like it I would just brighten it a little (a very small little)


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I like the second one more. Good work.


----------

